# Sir Vape 2015



## Sir Vape (30/12/14)

Thought we would get this in early 

We would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR. 

Thank you for all your support throughout 2014.

We have some exciting lineups in motion for next year.

Coming early Jan:
Cloupor Mini's
Smok M50 and M36 (built in battery)
Kanger Subtanks
Billow RTA
Lemo Drops
Ehpro Kayfun 4
Jimmy The Juice Man
and more .......

See ya in 2015.

Hobbit and Big Guy

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (30/12/14)

Happy New Year, Sirs 

Looking forward to 2015...The Year of the Cloud


----------



## jtgrey (31/12/14)

Voorspoed met die nuwe jaar manne ! (Happy New year guys) 
@Sir Vape
@BigGuy


----------



## BhavZ (31/12/14)

Happy New Year to the Sir Vape Team, you guys have been epic!

Looking forward to sharing a Vape-Tastic 2015 with you guys


----------



## Andre (31/12/14)

Thank you and ditto.


----------



## Silver (31/12/14)

Thanks @Sir Vape - all the best to you guys too for the year ahead


----------



## Sir Vape (2/1/15)

We will be opening on Monday 5th Jan. All orders placed over new years and over this weekend will go out first thing Monday morning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dassie (2/1/15)

Sir Vape said:


> Thought we would get this in early
> 
> We would like to wish everyone a HAPPY NEW YEAR.
> 
> ...


hmmm - Billow..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (2/1/15)

Happy new year to everyone at Sir Vape 
The year ahead looking good for you guys so far. Can see you going from a strength to strength in the year ahead. Keep up the outstanding service guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigGuy (2/1/15)

Thanks dude much appreciated

while vaping my E-pipe


----------



## BumbleBee (2/1/15)

I was sure I posted in this thread 

Happy New Year @Sir Vape and @BigGuy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BigGuy (2/1/15)

Right back at you.

while vaping my E-pipe


----------

